# Clockwork Recovery?



## CyDetrakD

I can't seem to find a Clockwork Recovery install anywhere and was wondering what the progress was in the port? I seen that someone posted they were working on it on the root thread and need to know if any updates on it? I know there are a ton of people that won't go without a slider and seeing as this phone is the only 4g slider right now I figured there would be all kinds of rom support for it. Its unlocked bootloader was the reason i got it along with my fiancee's need for a keyboard. First time i seen any android device without cwr.


----------



## skategeezer

CyDetrakD said:


> I can't seem to find a Clockwork Recovery install anywhere and was wondering what the progress was in the port? I seen that someone posted they were working on it on the root thread and need to know if any updates on it? I know there are a ton of people that won't go without a slider and seeing as this phone is the only 4g slider right now I figured there would be all kinds of rom support for it. Its unlocked bootloader was the reason i got it along with my fiancee's need for a keyboard. First time i seen any android device without cwr.


We do not have a working CWM yet. DRockStar has a system dump and files needed to port the current version and is working on that. So we should have one. Do not flash any other CWM's to your phone you will regret it.


----------



## icebear

oooh yes you will regret it lol


----------



## imnuts

Can anyone package up and link me the folder /system/usr/?


----------



## ro6666lt

the development subforum is reserved for releases. moved to stratosphere general.


----------



## Dalladubb

No, we don't have recovery yet. Had a guy working on it but he bailed for work related reasons.



imnuts said:


> Can anyone package up and link me the folder /system/usr/?


http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9JM5MYOL

Let me know if that has any personal info and if I should remove it after you get it.


----------



## knightcrusader

I'm planning on starting back up on porting the Charge CWM over to this phone.

In fact, last I messed with it, I was able to get it to boot up, but I couldn't get it to start automatically... I had to adb into the phone and invoke the command manually.

As soon as I figure this problem out, I'll be working on the backup/restore parts of it.


----------



## _dennis_

skategeezer said:


> We do not have a working CWM yet. DRockStar has a system dump and files needed to port the current version and is working on that. So we should have one. Do not flash any other CWM's to your phone you will regret it.


I can confirm that flashing Epic 4G CWM from ROM Manager does not work :-[
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_025

Bit of a lurker, first time poster to say:
Good luck, fantastic work so far. This would be the next step (after rooting) to getting CM7/9 on this phone. Of course, they need to figure out Samsung's 4GLTE radios as well. All in good time. Hopefully by the end of this year.

I'm not surprised the Epic's CWM doesn't work, internally they are very different phones though they are similar outside.


----------



## CyDetrakD

knightcrusader said:


> I'm planning on starting back up on porting the Charge CWM over to this phone.
> 
> In fact, last I messed with it, I was able to get it to boot up, but I couldn't get it to start automatically... I had to adb into the phone and invoke the command manually.
> 
> As soon as I figure this problem out, I'll be working on the backup/restore parts of it.


I wish you the best of luck on the project and i am sure there any many stratosphere owners that would appreciate it. I don't know anything about programming or i'd try to help.


----------



## skategeezer

knightcrusader said:


> I'm planning on starting back up on porting the Charge CWM over to this phone.
> 
> In fact, last I messed with it, I was able to get it to boot up, but I couldn't get it to start automatically... I had to adb into the phone and invoke the command manually.
> 
> As soon as I figure this problem out, I'll be working on the backup/restore parts of it.


Hit me up if you need a hand.


----------



## DemoManMLS

skategeezer said:


> Hit me up if you need a hand.


If you are on IRC at all...

Server: irc.andirc.net
Channel: #Stratosphere

KnightCruisader and myself with some others are in there. Much easier to discuss things this way.


----------



## DemoManMLS

http://rootzwiki.com/files/file/109-cwm-for-the-stratosphere/

So far flashing works. Backup/recovery right now is not.


----------



## CyDetrakD

DemoManMLS said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...e-stratosphere/
> 
> So far flashing works. Backup/recovery right now is not.


Atleast its coming along and i just wanted to thank all the devs working to get this out in advance. Best of luck to you.


----------



## knightcrusader

My last attempt (a few nights ago) I got it to backup successfully. I am going to build a new one using the 5.x recovery that imnuts provided to me and then test the backup again... then I'm gonna Titanium Backup my apps as a safety net and then restore the backups.


----------



## p_025

knightcrusader said:


> My last attempt (a few nights ago) I got it to backup successfully. I am going to build a new one using the 5.x recovery that imnuts provided to me and then test the backup again... then I'm gonna Titanium Backup my apps as a safety net and then restore the backups.


Good luck, don't be a stranger! I'll hop in the IRC, hope you're still working on it.


----------

